# driveaway awning for adria twin



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We'd like to buy a driveaway awning for our Adria Twin. We'd prefer a squarish shape, not a tunnel type, and will mainly be using it in Europe to provide shade and somewhere to leave stuff onsite when we go out in the van. Flyscreens are a must!

Having looked at lots of awnings, we are now totally confused! Most seem to be for coach built MHs or for VWs, neither of which applies to us! We also need to shade the frige vents (our fridge hates the hot weather) and yet make sure the awning will clear the habitation door.

Anybody found the perfect driveaway for an Adria Twin? Love to hear from you! Thanks


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

We've got a Khyam Excelsior, V.good quality and east to erect.
Mel.
http://www.khyam.co.uk/detail.asp?p=780


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Agree the Khyam Excelsior is a great awning but it is difficult to clear the sliding doors when opening or shutting them. Loved it with the previous coachbuilt and although we continued to use it we managed to make a big slit in it with the door 

We now just use a day shelter for wheelchair storage etc (also Khyam) - don't have any connection with the firm just think they make a quality product if a bit more expensive than some.

Have just looked on the Khyam website and they have made a version for pvs
http://www.khyam.co.uk/detail.asp?p=200020&product=Motordome Excelsior 780


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Easyriders said:


> We'd like to buy a driveaway awning for our Adria Twin. We'd prefer a squarish shape, not a tunnel type, and will mainly be using it in Europe to provide shade and somewhere to leave stuff onsite when we go out in the van. Flyscreens are a must!
> 
> Having looked at lots of awnings, we are now totally confused! Most seem to be for coach built MHs or for VWs, neither of which applies to us! We also need to shade the frige vents (our fridge hates the hot weather) and yet make sure the awning will clear the habitation door.
> 
> Anybody found the perfect driveaway for an Adria Twin? Love to hear from you! Thanks


How about this one on a similar van to yours. The sliding door opens without catching and the awning is held to the van in the Fiamma awning channel. It is a Royal Blenheim Ultra.
John


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Easyriders said:


> We'd like to buy a driveaway awning for our Adria Twin. We'd prefer a squarish shape, not a tunnel type, and will mainly be using it in Europe to provide shade and somewhere to leave stuff onsite when we go out in the van. Flyscreens are a must!
> 
> Having looked at lots of awnings, we are now totally confused! Most seem to be for coach built MHs or for VWs, neither of which applies to us! We also need to shade the frige vents (our fridge hates the hot weather) and yet make sure the awning will clear the habitation door.
> 
> Anybody found the perfect driveaway for an Adria Twin? Love to hear from you! Thanks


How about this one: http://tinyurl.com/d2d4gc5 - It does belong to me, so I admit to a vested interest, however, it has never been used 'in anger' and is in brand new condition.

I would think it might be the ideal for your van.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

